# Handy versendet autom. 79 SMS



## stieglitz (28 September 2005)

Nokia 6610i Handy versendet ohne wissen des Inhabers mind. 79 SMS an einen Telefonbucheintrag.
Die SMS ist leer also ohne Text.
Wie kann man sich das erklären? Hat jemand eine Idee?
Der Empfänger ist in Schweden und hat sich beim Absender beschwert, dadurch wurde das erst bemerkt.
Telko ist T-Mobile.
Das ganze ist eben erst passiert und zwar alle zwischen 14.46 und 15.15.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 September 2005)

Vage Vermutung: 
Leere SMS gibt es wohl u.a. dann, wenn sie als erstes Zeichen "*" oder "#" enthalten. Das hat damit zu tun, dass diese von SMS Zentralen als Steuerzeichen interpretiert werden.  Ob es auch ein Steuerzeichen für "sende den Unfug 79 Mal"  gibt, weiss ich aber nicht, wäre aber denkbar. 

Denkbarer Ablauf: vergessen, die Tastatursperre einzuschalten, und zufällig Tasten in einer Tasche gedrückt?

Sei froh, dass die SMS auf eine Handy-Nummer ging. Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, wo das SMS2Speech Gateway von E-Plus im Paar-Minuten-Takt versucht hat, eine leere SMS auf einem Festnetzanschluss zuzustellen


----------



## stieglitz (29 September 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.   
Wir können uns das nach wie vor nicht erklären.
Wahrscheinlich war es doch nur ein eine zufällige Tastenkombination in der Hosentasche, die die SMSs veranlasst hat.


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

Tastenkombination zufällig 79 mal hintereinander gleich ausgefallen??

es gibt bei Heise CT TV einen Bericht, das die Software der Handys ne Macke haben soll und selbsttätig SMS versendet. Komischerweise auch da mit T-Mobile....



> Schlimm wird es im Mai dieses Jahres. Offensichtlich hat sich hier sein Handy selbstständig gemacht. Denn T-mobile schickt ihm seine neue Handyrechnung zu: 148,17 Euro soll er bezahlen. Von einem auf den anderen Monat soll der 54jährige Herr M. die Vorzüge der Kurznachrichten erkannt haben. 237 SMS soll er nämlich verschickt haben. Im Juni ging‘s dann noch besser, jetzt wurden ihm sogar 218,76 Euro in Rechnung gestellt. Glatte 363 Kurznachrichten soll er nun verschickt haben, teilweise sogar im Minutentakt. An immer die gleiche Nummer, die Herr M. aber gar nicht kennt.



Zu sehen hier: http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20050827/ vom 27.08.05


----------



## stieglitz (29 September 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Tastenkombination zufällig 79 mal hintereinander gleich ausgefallen??


Danke für den Link.
Vielleicht hat sich die Taste in der Hosentasche festgeklemmt und so unfreiwillig die Daten versand?
Andererseit behauptet er, dass die Tasten geperrt waren und er erst die Tastur entsperrte, als er die Nachricht über den SMS Eingang beim Empfänger erhielt.
Sehr mysteriös das ganze. :roll:


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

Also bei meinem Nokia kann ich nicht mit nur einer klemmenden Taste dauer-sms-e senden. Einmal gesendet muss ich mich wieder durchs Menü hangeln um es nochmal zu versenden, also verschiedene Tasten drücken.

Das Nokiamenüsystem ist da doch immer ziemlich ähnlich struktuiert, wie ich die bisherigen Nokias kenne. Das von dir benannte ist mir zwar nicht bekannt, aber ich denke nicht, das die da etwas ganz anderes drin machen.


----------



## stieglitz (29 September 2005)

Ich werde immer ratloser.
Aus dem Heise Bericht geht leider nicht hervor was die Ursache war.
Oder bin ich blos zu blöde um das zu finden?


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

Nein, (hast du auch die Videos angesehen?) T-Mobil gibt offiziell keine Fehler zu und unter der Hand soll ein Mitarbeiter erwähnt haben, das es noch einen Fall gegeben haben soll. Insofern keine Lösung sondern nur ein Hinweis, das du nicht allein dastehst. Irgendwo ist das was Faul im System.


----------



## stieglitz (29 September 2005)

Ich habe die Lösung.
Ich habe gerade mit einem sehr freundlichen und kompetenten T-Mobile Techniker telefoniert.(Muss auch mal gesagt sein  )
Dort ist dieses Phänomen bekannt. Es passiert gerade bei Nokia Handys und zwar wenn tatsächlich die Joystick bzw. Pfeiltaste blockiert wird. Nach mehrmaligen drücken dieser Tast kommt man in das Menu SMS bei weiterem Tastendruck wird ein leer SMS erstellt.
Ein weiterer Tastendruck holt sich den ersten Telefonbucheintrag und versendet die Nachricht. Durch ständige Blockierung der Taste wird der Vorgang wiederholt.
Kennzeichen dafür sind, dass der Empfänger der erste Telefonbucheintrag ist und die SMS leer ist.
Der Techniker sagte mir, dass sie selbst mind. ein halbes Jahr benötigten
um den Fehler zu lokalisieren.
Man kann sich dagegen schützen, indem man einen Telefonbucheintrag mit dem Buchstaben A erstellt und diesem die Rufnummer 0 (NULL) zuweist.

So wird es wohl gewesen sein.


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

Ich habs grade mal bei mir (Nokia 6320) versucht nachzustellen.
1. ich muss mich im Menüsystem schon im Mitteilungsmenü befinden. 
2. Ein festklemmen (ständig gedrückthalten) der Wahltaste machte nichts. 
3. aber ein immer wieder betätigen (wiederholtes Drücken) brachte dann tatsächlich einen ähnlichen Effekt.

SMS ging an den ersten Telefonbucheintrag leer raus.

Aber dann kommt eine AntwortSMS:

Info: Ihre SMS ins Festnetz war ohne Textinhalt und wurde dem Empfänger nicht zugestellt. Bitte ergänzen sie den Text vor dem erneuten Versand.

Tja nicht T-Mobile sondern Vodaphone  die verhindern zumindest, das der Empfänger genervt wird  Ob ich allerdings was bezahlen darf, werde ich wohl erst bei der nächsten Rechnung sehen.

Ein einfaches klemmen der Taste ist bei mir also nicht möglich aber ein dauerklick in der Hosentasche kann es schon unter gewissen Voreinstellungen möglich machen, das mehrere SMS versendet werden. Aber da kann dann auch T-Mobile noch etwas feinfühliger werden


----------



## stieglitz (29 September 2005)

Wie auch immer das nun genau im einzelnen geschehen ist, das Rätsel ist für mich nun soweit gelöst.
T-Mobile hat auch Kulanz angekündigt, wir müssen nur noch auf die Rechnung warten.
Da es sich um ein Handy aus einem größeren Rahmenvertrag handelt, denke ich, dass man da schon verhandeln kann.
Der Hinweis auf Vodafon dürfte auch helfen.
Danke BT.


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

Gern geschehen und viel Glück bei der Kulanz


----------

